# sled for small angle cuts



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been doing woodworking for about thirty years and in all that time, I have a whole lot of machines and tools. I have made countless jigs for several things and bought others.

I am looking to spend some money or should I say my family is to buy me something for my hobby.

What about a sled of some type that could be used to cut small pieces of wood of various angles( I do a lot of Jewelry boxes and cases). Yes, I have made a lot of jigs and bought some but in the past, I tried to keep the cost down of things I bought but heck, I am retired now and deserve to have my family splurge a bit.

So, what are your thoughts? I am not up to par as to what is out there. I am looking for precision?

Advice?:blink:


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

*Universal Tablesaw Jig*

Wood mag had this a few years ago. Best miter gauge I have...And I've bought a couple!
They also sell this (or did at one time), but it's a no-brainer build.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd build one, and spend the money on a digital angle gauge to set it by, as well as a digital box for setting the blade angle.


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

wood magazine, huh? I will look it up. It looks kinds familiar but after awhile, a lot of stuff I look at looks familiar.

Thanks.

Anyone else?:no:


----------



## AJH (Apr 11, 2013)

I just don't think there's anything thing new out there.Thats why most of us have stopped going to woodworking shows.Its just the same junk just a different color.You have reached the top.Its now the archer not the arrow.:thumbsup:.Maybe its time to start using those special planks you been hoarding?:smile:


----------

